# ViP922 - S1.14 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## rsicard

My 922 now has S114, what does it fix? break?


----------



## P Smith

It's a secret.

*S1.14* spooling from April 27th.


----------



## P Smith

Spooling from 4/27:



Code:


PID=0870h
 DownloadID: 12WC
 Upgrading FW:
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'BJA0','BKA1'-'BRC1','S040'-'S114'
 S114:'A017_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BJA0','BKA1'-'BRC1','S040'-'S114'
 S114:'firmware_3_2_10.tgz''AAA1'-'BJA0','BKA1'-'BRC1','S040'-'S114'
 S114:'AAA1'-'BJA0','BKA1'-'BRC1','S040'-'S113'
 New FW: 'S114'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922}  R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## P Smith

Same time testing something new for six hundred of 922 - *G1.01*:



Code:


PID=0854h
 DownloadID: DZTD
 Upgrading FW:
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'DAA1','S040'-'S113','G100'-'G101'
 G101:'notimersandrecordings_1_0.tgz''AAA1'-'DAA1','S040'-'S113','G100'-'G101'
 G101:'firmware_3_1_101.tgz''AAA1'-'DAA1','S040'-'S113','G100'-'G101'
 G101:'AAA1'-'DAA1','S040'-'S113','G100'-'G100'
 New FW: 'G101'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922} [603] ...


----------



## 356B

Anything new?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Doesn't seem like it...


----------



## 356B

Couple of new things, I had to login to Dish remote access, (in the past it remembered me), also had to enter a password located in the double click menu section of the 922 for accessing Sling's web page (also related to remote access), not that I use it much. Seems it may be security oriented stuff. Stay tuned.......


----------



## ZBoomer

I haven't been able to sling for a while; not sure it was a firmware update, or a player update that killed it, but I can't sling for anything, and this firmware didn't fix it.  I was waiting for next update to see if sling came back for me, and no dice.

I don't use it often (obviously), but I guess I'm going to have to breakdown and contact tech support, sigh.

It used to work so well, but now every time I try it just says error connecting to slingbox. (Yes, I have connectivity, have reset, blah blah.) It actually sees my DVR, and shows me the contents of it, but fails when I actually try to PLAY anything.


----------



## HayRaker

Well Slingshot finally works from my computer and they added 2 more apps...Dish Tweet and PhotoSharing. Poor picture for me on Slingshot however.


----------



## ZBoomer

I had the weirdest tech support engagement today, regarding my issue with sling feature of my 922. Used online chat (which I love), and quickly got passed on to level 2 support.

Using IE or Firefox, I can connect to my DVR (using dish remote or dishonline), and see its contents, but when I go to actually view live TV, I get an error 31, cannot connect to slingbox. Even more strange, if I run the diagnostics on the link it gives me, it comes back and tells me my box is connected and working fine.

After trying to sling from a couple browsers, etc. the tech evidently ascertained that "something" was wrong with the sling service itself (on their end), and it wasn't connecting to my box for some reason, and that sending out new hardware or a tech wouldn't help me.

She said she was going to submit some kind of technical issue document to the techs, who would fix it by sending "software down to my DVR", and supposedly my sling will start working again soon. I got no time frame, and no real definition of what is wrong. Strange indeed, so we'll see what happens.

I don't use Sling often, but I did pay a mint for this 922 to have it available when I need it.


----------



## ZBoomer

Well, who am I to ask questions? Just tried, and my Sling is working for the first time in a few months. Slinging well at LAN speed again.

Guess I should have contacted tech support long time ago, lol.


----------

